# Dwarf Gourami with split fin



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

The bottom fin on my dwarf gourami has a split in the middle. ( the fin that runs along the belly) He's had it since I got him a few months ago, I've been keeping my eye on it hoping it would get better on its own. While it really hasn't gotten any worse, its not better either.

Almost daily I'll find him laying on his side on the bottom near death, I'll scoop him up and bring him to the surface for some air and he'll be fine for the rest of the day.

What can I treat him with to help fix his fin? 

I've been trying to take pictures of it, but no luck so far.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

how is he eating? Do you have to hand feed him?
Sounds like he has a balance problem. i had one that had this prob but he died within a few days of getting it.
I am surprised your guy is still going. If he doesn't have proper nutrition he can't heal all that well.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I used Melafix on a swordtail that lost it's tail. After 10 days it was healing very nicely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

melafix is good because its more natrel


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Treat gourami with melafix and you should see improvement on the fin pretty quick.
Has the gourami always layed on the tank bottom since you got him, or is this something he just started doing recently?


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

He's been doing the bottom of the tank thing since the end of March, it's become more frequent the last week or so. He seems to have a little bit of a balance problem for a little bit after I pull him to the surface, but after a minute or so he swims around like normal.

He eats very well, always begging... I feed him flakes twice a day, exchange one meal for freeze dried bloodworms every couple days, shelled peas once a week, and occational krill for treats.

I'll start treating with melafix now, thanks for the input.


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, he just can't seem to keep his balance today. I woke up this morning to find him half dead on the bottom as usual, brought him to the surface then he ate his breakfast just fine (8 am). But now he can't seem to right himself no matter how hard he tries.

I put him in a breeder net thing, but he's just laying in there on his side looking pitiful.

Intrestingly enough after one dose of melafix I can see improvment on his fin.
The way he's acting now tho I wouldn't expect him to make it thru the day, of course I counted him a goner several weeks ago when this all started. Just wish there was more I could do for him.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

This sounds like what happened to my male betta. It took him about 3 weeks, but he first started out laying on the bottom and coming up frequently. Then, he decided the bottom was the best place ever and never left it except to eat and get occassional air. He was eating really well up until the bitter end when one day, he just never came up, and slowly died.

I kept him in a breeder net for the last two weeks.

So, I see death in the near future. But good luck, just incase you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

It is hard when they give mixed signals. One minute they can eat the next lying down. Had a dwarf G that did that. Then after he spent a busy day swimming as usual I found him dead next morning . Very frustrating not knowing what is going on. Glad the melafix is helping. Some people don't like to use it on anabantids because it can apparently burn the labrynth organ. I always use less rather than more.


----------

